

Self help for nerds. Or: What happend to the host of Singled Out? - nate
http://www.wired.com/magazine/tag/chris-hardwick/

======
byoung2
True story: I once had drinks with Chris Hardwick and Bob Saget at Madison's
(now closed) in Westwood, near UCLA while I was in school there. I made them
take a forest fire shot (half vodka, half Tabasco sauce).

